# More cruise than blast!!!



## ccpro (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm wrapping up my 375mg test, 600mg mast after 10 weeks.  I'm really liking the mast and want to continue it, should I or take a break or keep running it considering it was a short relativley low dosed blast.  Although my bf is high I have leaned up a bit.  I also want to try var.  Should I continue with the mast or drop back and regroup with test and var?  Goals are to continue to build and lean out.  BTW, I'm on trt.


----------



## SAD (Nov 4, 2012)

I know it gets redundant to hear this, but get bloodwork.  If it comes back pretty solid, run it another 6-8 weeks or so.

DISCLAIMER: I am ONLY saying this because he is on TRT and thus has no concern for recovery.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 4, 2012)

Running mast at a low dose with your test during your cruise is acceptable.  Your 10 week cycle was fairly short and you used fairly mild compounds. If you wanted to keep blasting this cycle you easily could. If you want to cruise now then drop the dosages to trt level. There are a lot of options here. You could keep going with the blast and add the var for another 8 weeks if you wanted...you could drop the test to trt, keep the mast the same, and add the var...just brainstormibg here as I'm not sure what you are actually wanting to do.


----------



## DF (Nov 4, 2012)

Some of the trt guys will just take mast along with their trt dose for an extended period.  However, I'm not sure on the amount that they use.  I think it's between 500-600 mg/week.


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 4, 2012)

Drop the masteron and use anavar it is a lot less harsh.


----------



## SAD (Nov 4, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> Drop the masteron and use anavar it is a lot less harsh.



Explain yourself good sir, I implore thee.


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 4, 2012)

SAD said:


> Explain yourself good sir, I implore thee.



Masteron can be harsh on your hairline, prostate and skin. It is highly androgenic. Anavar on the other hand is very mild and highly anabolic when used in the 50 mg and up range. It has a lot less sides and can be ran for much longer. It also aids in fat burning like masteron does. Plus it can be taken in pill form and over all is relatively mild.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 5, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> Masteron can be harsh on your hairline, prostate and skin. It is highly androgenic. Anavar on the other hand is very mild and highly anabolic when used in the 50 mg and up range. It has a lot less sides and can be ran for much longer. It also aids in fat burning like masteron does. Plus it can be taken in pill form and over all is relatively mild.



I like the sound of that but I thought you shouldn't run var more than about 8wks at a time, plus I don't want pills...more stress on the organs.  I thought both were relatively safe in short bursts?


----------



## SAD (Nov 5, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> Masteron can be harsh on your hairline, prostate and skin. It is highly androgenic. Anavar on the other hand is very mild and highly anabolic when used in the 50 mg and up range. It has a lot less sides and can be ran for much longer. It also aids in fat burning like masteron does. Plus it can be taken in pill form and over all is relatively mild.



Masteron does not crush my lipids, nor is it 17aa.  Now, I am on record saying that oral steroid toxicity is overrated and that anavar is so mild on the liver that's it's almost not worth mentioning, and I stand by that statement.  But I think it was Dadawg that came in that thread and said that statements like that, even if they are true, are dangerous because idiots will take a mile with the inch I gave.  You have just made the perfect example.

Save oral primo and low dose proviron, there isn't any other oral steroid that I would recommend be taken longer than any injectable.  Even the proviron I would be hesitant to recommend longer term than any injectable.

You mention the hairline as one of your reasons for recommending anavar over masteron.  REALLY?  So the hair is more important than your cholesterol levels and liver values ("liver values" somewhat sensationalized here)?  And yes, masteron is a dht derivative, but so is anavar and neither of them convert to dht.

Masteron is a mild injectable that poses no risk to the liver or lipids. Anavar is a mild 17aa oral that poses a minor risk to the liver and serious risk to your lipids.

Care to retract your statement?


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 5, 2012)

SAD said:


> Masteron does not crush my lipids, nor is it 17aa.  Now, I am on record saying that oral steroid toxicity is overrated and that anavar is so mild on the liver that's it's almost not worth mentioning, and I stand by that statement.  But I think it was Dadawg that came in that thread and said that statements like that, even if they are true, are dangerous because idiots will take a mile with the inch I gave.  You have just made the perfect example.
> 
> Save oral primo and low dose proviron, there isn't any other oral steroid that I would recommend be taken longer than any injectable.  Even the proviron I would be hesitant to recommend longer term than any injectable.
> 
> ...



No I do not care to retract my statement. I stand by it, all I said was over all Anavar is a safer steroid than Masteron is, and I prefer to use it because it has less sides and better gains.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> Masteron can be harsh on your hairline, prostate and skin. It is highly androgenic. Anavar on the other hand is very mild and highly anabolic when used in the 50 mg and up range. It has a lot less sides and can be ran for much longer. It also aids in fat burning like masteron does. Plus it can be taken in pill form and over all is relatively mild.



solid response.  i like it


----------



## SAD (Nov 5, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> solid response.  i like it



:-0  Really?  I'm no var hater, but running var longer than mast for health purposes?!?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 5, 2012)

This sucks but i have to agree with sad....that being said.. 

Sad quit being a fukin dick. You don't have to explain yoursrlf like that. You wanna flame somebody then I'm always right here for ya....or you can take your cocky know it all ass back to ology cause we don't need that attitude here


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 5, 2012)

Let's not get our skirts all knotted-up here, lasses. 

As a 3rd party reading this thread, I didn't sense any flaming going on but rather a good-natured debate over a commonly debated topic. I like to think that we've got the kind of rapport within this board that will allow for someone to say to me "You're an idiot and here's why" and that we'd still train together on the weekend, even if we agree to disagree. Keeping it respectful and well-intended is key. I think both of those criteria were met in this exchange. 

Just my $.02 

- Savage


----------



## SAD (Nov 5, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> This sucks but i have to agree with sad....that being said..
> 
> Sad quit being a fukin dick. You don't have to explain yoursrlf like that. You wanna flame somebody then I'm always right here for ya....or you can take your cocky know it all ass back to ology cause we don't need that attitude here



Know-it-all?  Lol, not even close.  I'm constantly learning and certain areas of this lifestyle I haven't even gotten into yet, like chemical structures of compounds.

Quit being a dick?  Quit having such thin skin.  I am who the fuck I am, and I will change for nobody.  I may have been a bit douchy with the "care to retract....etc" statement, but other than that I was not dickish at all.

I'm not a member at 'ology and never have been, just to clear that up.

The irony of you calling me a dick is awesome.  Part of the reason why I still respected you after you got your panties in a bunch on the torem thread is because you spoke your mind and didn't back down.  Now you're going soft on me, pussy.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 5, 2012)

You are who you are but you don't need to call anyone an idiot. I understand you didn't agree and you asked for an explanation which is fine...i wanted to hear it too.....but we both have had bad info at some point or another and om sure we will in the future...you wanna be cocky fine....but no need to call the members idiots. You know none of this shit wouldn't even be said if you learned how to be a bit more respectful.

And nbl.....that was completely flame bro....subtle but def noticable and I'm sure till didn't appreciate it.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 5, 2012)

Not gunna lie.... I felt the heat


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 5, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> You are who you are but you don't need to call anyone an idiot. I understand you didn't agree and you asked for an explanation which is fine...i wanted to hear it too.....but we both have had bad info at some point or another and om sure we will in the future...you wanna be cocky fine....but no need to call the members idiots. You know none of this shit wouldn't even be said if you learned how to be a bit more respectful.
> 
> And nbl.....that was completely flame bro....subtle but def noticable and I'm sure till didn't appreciate it.




SAD is just playing around with me and teaching me something at the same time guys, I took no offense to it, its our way of e-flirting.


----------



## SAD (Nov 5, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> SAD is just playing around with me and teaching me something at the same time guys, I took no offense to it, its our way of e-flirting.



Hahahahahahaha!  WOW!  Take that shit back mother fucker!  Lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Not gunna lie.... I felt the heat



That's just Herm's burning loins


----------



## ccpro (Nov 5, 2012)

SAD said:


> Hahahahahahaha!  WOW!  Take that shit back mother fucker!  Lol.



You guys are e-flirting...so cute....and so gay....faggs!  Not that there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 6, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaand we're back......


----------



## ccpro (Nov 13, 2012)

Still cruising at 375mg test e, a week off mast and done, and on my 3rd day of var 50mg injectable.  I think I'm a pussy, there is no way I can endure pinning var ed....that shit hurts!!!  I rarely get any pip, but both cheeks are sore and I jabbed quad tonight....pain!!!...until the test got in behind it!!!  I'll be getting some oral var like I should have already!!!  I don't know what to expect with var but I can tell you I'm already sweating more and the weather is cooler.  Oh and you can taste the var within seconds of pinning.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 14, 2012)

Discontinuing var, can't take it!!!  I have major pip and hard knots in both cheeks and quad after 3 days.  I also got two migraines...could be unrelated or increased bp.  Anyway, swithcing to orals.  I can't see pinning something like this ed, the var doesn't seem to dissapate in the muscle?


----------



## ccpro (Nov 17, 2012)

My right quad is still swollen, the lump has dissapated but now I'm lopsided.  I can't imagine what went wrong with var, my right thigh is 1 1/2" bigger than my left!!!!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 18, 2012)

What's the carrier of the injectable var out of curiosity


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 19, 2012)

I never did understand the whole injectable var and dbol. I pin enough as it is....if I can do some orals in place of a needle then that seems a lot more logical. Gives me another route


----------



## ccpro (Nov 20, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> What's the carrier of the injectable var out of curiosity



I'll pm you, don't want to give the wrong impression.  I'm sure gear is g2g!


----------



## ccpro (Nov 20, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I never did understand the whole injectable var and dbol. I pin enough as it is....if I can do some orals in place of a needle then that seems a lot more logical. Gives me another route



It was an uneducated decision, I thought it would be "much" safer on the liver and I didn't realize it required ed pinning.  Yeah, I'm a dumbass!!!


----------



## DF (Nov 20, 2012)

I hear you on the lumps brother.  The primo 250 kicked my ass.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol u know what I asked? Like is it an oil base, or something made with BA and BB like test.  I was just wondering how it was made .. Never actually seen injectable var but have herd a few labs sell it in my travels


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 20, 2012)

ccpro said:


> It was an uneducated decision, I thought it would be "much" safer on the liver and I didn't realize it required ed pinning.  Yeah, I'm a dumbass!!!



The whole liver scare thing is way over hyped brotha....dont worry about your liver on var or dbol...it will be fine as long as your not a heavy drinker. Remember it is a rejuvinating organ! 

Everytime I run an oral my liver enzymes do increase but they go back to down after the 6-8 weeks..then back to normal after the cycle. I drink once a week but not heavily...at the same time I take adderall as well.

I am sure the injectable stuff works great for some people but it doesnt have a purpose for me


----------

